# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Oc ts3

## [IAMS]

I was thinking...... and I thought of an OC teamspeak 3 server, it could be helpful to those that are havin gtrouble on exploits and need an explanation, or just to joke around in it.
If anybody has the skills to set one up that would be pretty cool. 
I dont think this should be in site suggestions because its outside of OC, not an addition to the site. (pls no infractions, just came back from ban lol.)


*What Do You Guys Think?*

----------


## Miksu

I don't see many ppl would use it.

----------


## Parog

I can already see people pulling IP's from it. I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole personally.

edit: I guess it's not any different than any voice chat. I still wouldn't hop on though.

----------


## Trixiap

On TS3 only ppl with server admin or right permissions can see IPs.

----------


## Laykith

It wouldnt be used, bawx is far superior and we use voice chat when playing games togheter with others and we wouldnt want anyone to join in.

----------


## bestBotter

it would be awesome if this community could play all together

----------

